
Minecraft surpasses 3 million sales - DanielRibeiro
http://attackofthefanboy.com/news/minecraft-surpasses-3-million-sales/
======
woodall
I bought the game during alpha when it was 13.25$ USD. I'm quite happy with it
at that price, but now that it's up to ~21.00 USD I can't say I'd purchase it
again.

I am constantly nagged with 'This is an unlicensed copy :( or logged in from a
different location'; neither nor or true, I've got documentation.

Keys stick all the time.

It's gotten slower in the past updates.

I bought the game because a) works in linux(my only battle station), b) ran
fine at lower specs. Now I can't see dumping that much into it. If more work
was done to make the game more adaptable/stable/patching exploits(remote code
execution) than adding achievements/characters/ect I might reconsider... but
I'm glad I got it when it was cheap.

~~~
ugh
I think it’s kinda important to clarify that your issues are not at all
common. Your experience is not the typical experience. There is something
wrong somewhere with your copy of Minecraft. (Have you tried deleting it
completely and re-installing it?)

~~~
woodall
I'm on my third copy. Might mention I'm using Ubuntu with the newest Java
update as well. Nothing against them game, it's awesome, but the bugs bug me.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I use minecraft on a ubuntu 10.04, with java version 1.6.0_25, and I don't
have any such problem. Unless I use bad password or my connection gets into
trouble. Then I can use the offline version, which outputs this message.

~~~
woodall
Guilty until proven innocent. I'd rather them not output this message at all.
It's a bit discouraging as a paying customer to see this as I usually only
play the game offline; due to my incredible slow Internet speed. It's one of
the better "DRM"s, but could use work.

------
joshfinnie
This is great for the company, but I wonder if it is the best thing for the
game.

You have to remember that this is still in beta. Does any 1 game really need 3
million beta testers?

I think you really start diluting comments that will help you advance the game
and start caving to a mass of people looking for a complete game.

~~~
blauwbilgorgel
I am following the Minecraft story with interest. I think it is the best
example of a game made with Agile developing practices: Individuals and
interactions, working software, customer collaboration, responding to change.

Notch has been in very close contact with the players of the game throughout
development, and has a keen sense of what this mass of people is looking for.

~~~
plinkplonk
Success has a thousand fathers. All successful projects are retrospectively
"agile" (or so the agilists claim). There are no agile projects that fail
(including the original Chrysler project whose sponsors shut down the program
and threw the team (consisting of the agile founding fathers) out. In that
case you just redefine failure.

If you can show that Mojang does TDD, 'story' card walls, velocity tracking or
kanban pipelines or _any_ of the _concrete_ "developing practices" (to use
your term) pushed by the agile consultant folks (vs some motherhood "values"
that can be retrospectively applied to _any_ successful project try say
Google+ instead of MineCraft and you could call it an "agile" success story
too) then you'd have more of a case.[1]

Otherwise you could label _any_ successful project anywhere "agile".

[1] I am not saying Mojang doesn't do "agile". Maybe he does - in which case a
comment that explained which concrete practices he found useful would be
great. I am just tired of agilists latching on to any and all successful
projects and calling them "agile" to the point where "agile" becomes a synonym
for "successful".

~~~
tjogin
Many of the updates have introduced bugs that, from an outsider's perspective,
ought to have been obvious. If I were a gambling man, I'd bet they don't do
_any_ kind of automated testing. Add Notch's peculiar reservations about Git
to that, I suspect that agile practices are way too advanced for their team.

I'm just speculating of course, as are we all. Just saying that from my
perspective, they don't look like a team using agile practices. They don't
look like a team using _any_ kind of standard industry practices at all,
really.

Disclaimer: I love Minecraft, play it all the time.

------
bond
Stats: <http://www.minecraft.net/stats.jsp>

Statistics

11447747 registered users, of which 3003640 (26.23%) have bought[*] the game.

In the last 24 hours, 45219 people registered, and 10093 people bought the
game.

------
weaksauce
The quoted math is wrong, it's actually 6 million total and 210k per month so
far.

~~~
citricsquid
uh, what? I think your math is wrong. The game retails for 15 euros, that's
10,000 * 15 _per day_. The total revenue for the game is about 40 million
euros.

~~~
weaksauce
yup you are right. I guess I slipped when I was typing in the calculator to
check the figures. That's what I get for rushing to write a comment before
eating. oh well thanks.

